# Couple more pics



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)




----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing and hopefully everything keeps up for you. Seems like you having some great success.


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Is that a fox and a coyote in the first picture?


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

YES,

The poor fox had a few teeth marks in is rear but very few. Then that coyote smelt what I had for him in the other dirthole and thought that would be better. THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!

If you have ever seen a fox that has been destoryed by a coyote in as trap. There sure is a lot of RED everywhere and not just red fur.

Dave


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Thats awesome, Congradulations!! I wonder how many coyotes you cold have pulled if you would have had set out more traps in that same area.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Basil,

There where more trap there I MISSED!!!!!! urgh

I did pull 7 reds off this location in one weeks time.

I don't have a pic of my red fox double taken the next day from that spot.

Dave


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Man Dave, You have some great pics. I can't believe the yote and fox, great catch. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I second that, I enjoyed the pheasant pic's too
No wonder the pheasants do well YOU CLEAN HOUSE !!!
Keep those pictures coming


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

the coyote in the first picture looks huge... are they from a game camera or did you taket them yourself..... those are awesome


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Just a 35mm and I developed them to a disk.

It really wasn't that big just your normal coyote. The one in the other post the double on coyotes the one in the back was 50#. A big nasty old dog and he had no tail.

Dave


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

Dave,

Great Double there! Been a long time since I've seen a Red & Coyote Double up here. Just don't have the number of Reds around.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

"Great job Dave."
What brand lure and bait do you use? Or do you make your own?
Have you had any problems with mange in your area? It has nearly wiped out the fox in this neighborhood.


----------



## tyke (Jul 10, 2004)

The fox the whippet took(what a sight to see!) was horribly mangey. I was told(w/the addition of"don't tell anybody I told you this!") that you could inject a chicken breast w/1/4 cc of ivomec & put out for fox.


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome pictures Dave! That fox looks a little bit nervous sitting next to that coyote! I have a lot of pic's from 35mm that I have on disc but I can't figure out how to post em on any of these sites.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

tyke,

A little secret you don't have to inject the chicken with ivomec. Inject the darn fox or get the body wash and wash the fox with it.

2-Big

Once you have them on disk just go to photobucket.com and down load them and once you have do that under the pic there will be three options choose image and paste in here and try it out.

Dave


----------



## Needmore (Sep 11, 2004)

Great pictures! Sounds like those predators are thick in your neck of the woods. Do taxidermists buy whole carcasses often?


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Dave,nice pics---now that the flea hotels have been caught--Where are the beaver pics??????
Tom Olson


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Tom,

I never took a pic of them. For some reason I don't take pic of Control work. It just isn't the same as fur trapping. Sometimes all the fun leaves doing control work. When I have them put up I will post them.

Dave


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Dave,you have some kind of idea on the numbers I catch yearly.There is not a beaver caught anymore that is not adc.It is for that reason,I refuse to do any beaver till the pelts are good.
Beaver trappers---Someones gotta love them.
Tom


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Heck Tom, Rumor has it Dave may have stumbled into a few mink this year as well. No pictures of them either. Maybe he's embarased to admit he's falling for the water trapping game. lol. Nothing prettier than a fuzzy tail in the snow!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

You guys sure are a tough bunch you know. YES I do have a few mink also and rats too and you guessed it no pic either. I should have taken a pic of the one mink that was alive in the trap it sure got my blood pumping a lot faster then a canine.

Okay Mallard lets see some minky pics.

Dave


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Fuzzy in the snow Mallard heck the one I got on sunday I had to chip out of the ice. No snow here nothing but ice.

Dave


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Couple mink, few yotes to show you I'm not glued to the water, and even a beaver for Tom, and it should be noted the beaver stand in the picture is a Bogmaster exclusive, with the stand adjusting to accomodate a 220, 280, and 330 all in one stand. VERY nice tool for the water trapper!!


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

My trapping partners 1st season catch of mink!! Nice going Steve!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Now there is a real trapper folks. I am surpised he didn't have a fish or two in that last pic, I know for a fact he does all three at one time.

Great pic Mallard, I sure do like the pic with all the flea bags though. And the one with all the greenhead too. Someday your going to have to take me shooting those greenheads since I have never done that.

Dave


----------

